# Prolog-basiertes DBMS



## jemand (12. Aug 2020)

Guten Tag alle zusammen.

Gibt es ein DBMS, welches Prolog anstatt von SQL als Query-Language verwendet?


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Aug 2020)

Moin,

*Prolog* ist einer Programmiersprache (wie C++ oder Java).

*SQL *(_Structured Query Language_) ist eine Datenbanksprache zur Definition von Datenstrukturen sowie zum Bearbeiten (Einfügen, Verändern, Löschen) und Abfragen der Tabelleninhalte einer relationalen Datenbank!

Hat also wenig miteinander zu tun!

Hier mal ein paar Links (mit Spezialfällen) :





						Datalog - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





			Datenbasismodellierung mit PROLOG
		



			http://www1.pub.informatik.uni-wuerzburg.de/databases/courses/ddb/ss2012_uebungen/DB_Kapitel_2.pdf
		


VG Klaus


----------

